# *HELP*Seeking "Kemp Home Chipper" Spare parts?



## Biketrax (Oct 6, 2007)

Any Idea where to get parts for a kemp home chipper?
Just acquired a Kemp Shredder.  
The old source for parts (Green Acres in PA) is out of business. Any leads or help would be greatful. 
I am thinking about having the blades sharpened at a tool shop? If I cant do them myself? 
thanks


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 1, 2007)

*Bump!*

any help?


----------



## arborterra (Nov 2, 2007)

What is a Kemp home chipper ? Is it like a small disc chipper with a 20 hp engine ? What are you looking for ? Post a pic.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 5, 2007)

Any similarities to the Gravely small disc chipper w/ 18 hp. Kohler twin cylinder ?


----------



## Biketrax (Dec 21, 2007)

*pictures*

only 5 hp may just try sharpening myself? winter project.


----------



## arborterra (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a friend with one that is very similar. Is that a disc or drum type? It shouldn't be too hard to get or make parts. Sharpening shoudn't be too bad of a job. Make sure the cutter bar isn't worn or cracked.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 21, 2007)

Biketrax said:


> only 5 hp may just try sharpening myself? winter project.



I hope there is not much big home stuff to chip.


----------



## Biketrax (Dec 22, 2007)

arborterra said:


> I have a friend with one that is very similar. Is that a disc or drum type? It shouldn't be too hard to get or make parts. Sharpening shoudn't be too bad of a job. Make sure the cutter bar isn't worn or cracked.



IT's a drum style. However I did manage to notice that the blade for the small limbs (side chute) is slightly bent.


----------



## da new feller (Jan 4, 2008)

*kemp chipper/shredder*

i've got a kemp w/ 8hp kohlar magnum. i just took a couple teeth out and found some steel stock of the same dimensions and cut them to length, drilled hole for bolt, and heated'em up red hot to put the twist on them, and while they're hot like that put 'em in oil to cool fast and evidently the oil changes the structure of the molicules and pulls the metal tighter making it stronger. (or something to that affect). at any rate that's what i did and i've bent 1 tooth ,out of i think 52 or so, and i just replaced it with 1 of the several extras i made just for that occasion. if you're going to reuse the existing teeth, check them for stress cracks. that's why i replaced mine. do a google search for chippper blades and like me you might find a different make and model with the same replacement blade, then hit ebay and you'll probably get a good deal on 1.

Jon


----------



## kconnor (Jan 12, 2008)

*Kemp 4hp Briggs & Stratton*

I have a 4hp Kemp wood chipper. It is a drum style tow behind as well. I never used it. I would be willing to sell it. It starts and runs fine. Email [email protected] if interested.


----------



## Major thomas (Aug 25, 2017)

Biketrax said:


> Any Idea where to get parts for a kemp home chipper?
> Just acquired a Kemp Shredder.
> The old source for parts (Green Acres in PA) is out of business. Any leads or help would be greatful.
> I am thinking about having the blades sharpened at a tool shop? If I cant do them myself?
> thanks


----------



## Major thomas (Aug 25, 2017)

I have a 4hp drum chipper for sale. Runs great.


----------

